# Free Kindle edition of Augustine's Confessions



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 21, 2014)

Before Reagan beats me to it, you can get a free copy of Gussy's Confessions on Kindle (offer lasts for today only):

Amazon.com: Confessions of St. Augustine, The: Modern English Version eBook: Augustine: Kindle Store


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 21, 2014)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Before Reagan beats me to it,



Ha ha! Too funny! Thanks for sharing, Daniel!


----------



## Logan (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks! My wife and I read through it a while back but it might be nice to have a modern English version.


----------



## KMK (Apr 21, 2014)

How is it formatted? Is it navigable?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 21, 2014)

KMK said:


> How is it formatted? Is it navigable?



There is a table of contents; with stuff on a Kindle, it is usually a case of beggars cannot be choosers.


----------



## bookslover (Apr 21, 2014)

Gussy?! LOL


----------



## EKSB SDG (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks. Already had a free version of _Confessions_ on my Kindle. Now I have two. This looks like a good version too. And 'yes,' it is navigable.


----------

